# can't believe what he said....



## marriedwoman (Apr 30, 2011)

me and my H are going to separate. We had the talk about a week and a half ago, and he will be moving out, by the end of this week. 

I told him that I need a good month or so before I make any decisions. 

...to which he replied (last night) "I could understand a few days, or maybe a week. But a whole month!? I might get over you by then." 

I was shocked. Even still, I'm shocked. 
It's almost like he's answered all my questions for me. And now I'm wondering if I SHOULD just file for divorce right away. 

Who says soomething like that? I understand he may be angry, and know he is very upset. But almost 2 weeks after we've talked, and we've been talking all along these past 2 weeks... I sincerely feel he was talking to me purely out of how he felt and not anger last night. 
I'm just shocked... and sad.


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

sounds like his feelings are already out the door. i know how that feels, and i'm sorry. my stbxh kept saying he doesn't have the feelings, well i'm sorry you can't just expect them to be there if you never act lovingly!!


----------



## GoodLove (Feb 19, 2012)

He was angry and hurt, and he was trying to hurt you back. Unless he's a sociopath with no heart and no basic human warmth, it's going to take him a hell of a lot longer than a month to get over someone he's married to! He's just acting like a tough guy because he wants to make you feel as rejected as he feels.


----------

